# Eclipse deutsche Version?



## moloch (7. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
kann man Eclipse auch als deutsche Version installieren?
grüße


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2010)

Man könnte ein Language Pack nachinstallieren, aber da kann man nur abraten von.
Was stört dich denn am englischen Original?


----------



## ARadauer (7. Jan 2010)

gibt anscheinend Sprach Packete... ich empfehl es aber nicht:
1. Project, Properties, compile, File sind Begriffe die man sich schon beibringen kann
2. Jede Anleitung oder Hilfestellung die du im Internet finden wirst, verwendet die englischen Begriffe...


----------



## moloch (7. Jan 2010)

hey,
ne mich stört das soweit eigentlich nicht. aber ne deutsche version wäre schon gut wegen verständlichkeitsproblemen in der hilfedatei. z.b. wollte ich nur mal rausfinden was der "Context Root" ist...


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2010)

moloch hat gesagt.:


> hey,
> ne mich stört das soweit eigentlich nicht. aber ne deutsche version wäre schon gut wegen verständlichkeitsproblemen in der hilfedatei. z.b. wollte ich nur mal rausfinden was der "Context Root" ist...


Was der "Context Root" ist wirst du nicht über Eclipse rausfinden, egal in welcher Sprache.
Das gehört zu Servlet Grundlagen, diese musst du dir aneignen


----------



## Sonecc (7. Jan 2010)

bei den sprachpaketen ist nicht alles übersetzt, die werden dir da also eher weniger helfen (weiß nun grad nicht, inwiefern die Hilfe mit übersetzt wird oder wie weit man dort ist)


----------



## max40 (7. Jan 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-t...tschen-language-packs-fuer-eclipse-3-3-a.html

http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/galileo

damit sollte das klappen!
Sprachpaket habe ich mal vor 5 Jahren installiert, einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## xhi2018 (7. Jan 2010)

Wie schon oben erwähnt bin auch ich der Meinung:
Verwende am besten die Original Version (englisch). Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren - es war glaub ich unter Eclipse 3.3 - das deutsche Sprachpaket installiert - aber seither nicht wieder.  Ich persönlich kann *"Sonecc"* und *"ARadauer"* nur zustimmen!


----------



## moloch (7. Jan 2010)

nagut danke erstmal und dann lass ich es auch lieber. wenn es sowieso auf mein problem bezogen nicht hilft.


----------



## Wortraum (13. Jan 2010)

moloch hat gesagt.:


> hey,
> ne mich stört das soweit eigentlich nicht. aber ne deutsche version wäre schon gut wegen verständlichkeitsproblemen in der hilfedatei. z.b. wollte ich nur mal rausfinden was der "Context Root" ist...


Ich bin ein Freund deutschsprachiger Programmversion und von Eindeutschung, aber bei Eclipse rate ich zum Original. Warum? Das Sprachpaket ist nur halbherzig übersetzt, ein aktuelles muß man erst einmal finden, und wenn man dann an einen anderen Rechner kommt, findet man in den englischen Menüs nichts mehr wieder. Außerdem entstünde ein ziemliches Mischmasch aus Deutsch und Englisch.

Mir ging es da jedenfalls wie den anderen: einmal installiert, dann nie wieder.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2010)

> Das Sprachpaket ist nur halbherzig übersetzt


Hilf mit, Eclipse ist ein Community Projekt:
Eclipse Babel Project
Übrigens lässt sich genau ablesen welches Projekt zu wieviel Prozent in welcher Sprache übersetzt ist
Babel Stats


> ein aktuelles muß man erst einmal finden


Eclipse Babel Project


----------



## MacGuyver (12. Aug 2010)

Moin auch,

alle fragen nur, wie man Eclipse deutsch bekommt.
Ich habe meine Version deutsch gebabelt. :noe: Wie bekomme ich die jetzt wieder englisch, ohne sie neu zu installieren?

Stefan


----------



## Wildcard (12. Aug 2010)

Trag in die eclipse.ini folgendes ein:

```
-nl
en
```
(Zeilenumbruch beachten)
Oder alternativ bei den VM Arguments

```
-Duser.language=en
```


----------



## MacGuyver (12. Aug 2010)

Funzt nicht, ist immer noch deutsch.

Meine eclipse.ini:
-startup
plugins\org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20080819.jar
--launcher.library
plugins\org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256m
-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
-nl
en


----------



## MacGuyver (12. Aug 2010)

:toll:

Heureka!

Einfach das Verzeichnis plugins nach "_de_" durchsuchen und die Dateien löschen (besser wohl verschieben) und beim nächsten Start ist die Version englisch. Beim ersten Start hatte ich noch den Schriftzug "Unterbrechungspunkte" gesehen und beim Draufklicken stand "Breakpoints" da.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2010)

Das -nl hätte vor vmargs stehen müssen


----------

